# There's a Couple Living in my Garage



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

They just met, I think they like eachother.































Before anybody uses the derogatory term "dusty" I should add that I ride my bikes, that's what they are for after all


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful bikes, I have to get one of these someday..


----------



## Nickinator (May 11, 2013)

holy cow!!! nice bikes!!!


----------



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> holy cow!!! nice bikes!!!




yay thx Nick. The ladies is an orig bike, not restored, and I just finished building it this evening and took it for a spin. Rides ok but the tires being orig I think it is much harder than it would be with a new set of tires on. I find the riding bikes often comes down to the tires. Some old tires like Cornell Clippers or Centipede tires have a flat profile and are just awful to ride on.


----------



## wuffwulf (May 11, 2013)

Quite an attractive couple; I'm glad they found each other.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful set of his and hers bicycles. Nice when you can have a set of matching models like this. 

Dave


----------



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> Very beautiful set of his and hers bicycles. Nice when you can have a set of matching models like this.
> 
> Dave




I agree - pairs are nice. I find ladies bikes are often as nice or nicer than mens bikes so having a pair is really neat. But the ladies is not a lit tank sadly. Can't have everything...


----------



## slick (May 11, 2013)

HOLY!!! Excuse me while i change my shorts! That pair is absolutely gorgeous! Don't be shy with the rest of the family in the background. They deserve some photo time as well. 

As far as you saying "you can't have everything" I beg to differ. I beleive you have quite a bit of it. Thanks for sharing. My girlfriend Karla just fell in love with that girls huffman. She said those colors are very sexy.


----------



## jpromo (May 11, 2013)

I hope they pay rent :o

But seriously--stunning.


----------



## Waterland (May 11, 2013)

As a lover of ladies bikes, the ladies twin-flex is one of the most beautiful ladies bikes I've ever seen, I would love to own one of those someday.  Oh and the boy's bike is ok too I guess.


----------



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

Waterland said:


> As a lover of ladies bikes, the ladies twin-flex is one of the most beautiful ladies bikes I've ever seen, I would love to own one of those someday.  Oh and the boy's bike is ok too I guess.




I hear you - ladies bikes are great - I don't know which is nicer the boys or the girls.


----------



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

slick said:


> HOLY!!! Excuse me while i change my shorts! That pair is absolutely gorgeous! Don't be shy with the rest of the family in the background. They deserve some photo time as well.
> 
> As far as you saying "you can't have everything" I beg to differ. I beleive you have quite a bit of it. Thanks for sharing. My girlfriend Karla just fell in love with that girls huffman. She said those colors are very sexy.




From what I understand your girlfriend Karla has a ton of nice bikes - enough to make any grown man need to change his pants on a regular basis.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2013)

I am in awe!!!!!


----------



## supper15fiets (May 12, 2013)

Nice marriage!


----------



## sqrly (May 12, 2013)

Do you need a son?  I will gladly change my name to babyjesus jr.
Maybe let me take that crummy plastic bike in the background for a spin?

Seriously nice collection.


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Do you need a son?  I will gladly change my name to babyjesus jr.
> Maybe let me take that crummy plastic bike in the background for a spin?
> 
> Seriously nice collection.




Do you think it would be safe to ride it?  I'm in 2 minds about that one but sure would love to ride it if it's at all possible.


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

go around the bike and figure out were stress cracks would show up and make sure there arnt any. other wise yes ride it, just ride it with caution.

Nick.



babyjesus said:


> Do you think it would be safe to ride it?  I'm in 2 minds about that one but sure would love to ride it if it's at all possible.


----------



## babyjesus (May 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> go around the bike and figure out were stress cracks would show up and make sure there arnt any. other wise yes ride it, just ride it with caution.
> 
> Nick.




Good idea - I notice that only the fork has metal reinforement but the whole rear of the bike is structured
purely out of fibreglass.  The edges of the fibreglass seem to 'frey' a bit like fabric and the mouldings on the
ends starting to peel off.  I would be ever so gentle and not stand on the pedals etc - it's just a bit scary!

I am defintely going to try it though. Bad weather today so I am going to take out a bike which is already
a bit rusty so it won't matter about the rain


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 13, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> they just met, i think they like eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Holy dry cells, Batman!*


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> holy cow!!! nice bikes!!!




Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Hermanator3 (May 13, 2013)

*Unbelievable!*

I refer men's bikes but I love red & that women's bike is freakin' gorgeous  Not only the paint  pattern but the tank is beautiful.  I'd take it over the men's,


----------



## babyjesus (May 14, 2013)

Hermanator3 said:


> I refer men's bikes but I love red & that women's bike is freakin' gorgeous  Not only the paint  pattern but the tank is beautiful.  I'd take it over the men's,




The girls is orig paint too - such a cool colour scheme.  I can't say they did an great job of it though because the darts aren't even really centered properly - you can't see that well in the pics. Also the rack is slightly a-symmetrical. Maybe they are a bit cheaply/crappily made for their time? Another thing I have to say - the boys lit tank - it can't possible do a very good job of lighting the way if you consider that the springer truss rods pass right in front of the lights. Bad design really if you think about it.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, Huffman was famous for bad designs.
 Naw! Just kidding.
 Those bikes are spectacular, and if you're riding those in Switzerland, then I'll bet the looks on peoples faces are more classic than those bikes are.


----------



## babyjesus (May 14, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, Huffman was famous for bad designs.
> Naw! Just kidding.
> Those bikes are spectacular, and if you're riding those in Switzerland, then I'll bet the looks on peoples faces are more classic than those bikes are.




lol - yes, although they seem to watch american pickers here and mention it when they see my bikes.  At least they know approximately what they are.  Others just think they are new or something.


----------

